# Heather! I know your busy, but....



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I would love to see more of those adorable pocket pups (not to be confused with pocket adult dogs) They were so adorable with your DH in the men who are owned by Havanese thread. I think they deserve a thread of their own. Here, I will get you started. OMG. look at that face!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Are these new pups that haven't been shared????

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, what an adorable little face. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well they have been shared by Heather in the "men who are owned by Havanese" thread (where I stole that picture from) But don't you think hey deserve their own thread? No pressure Heather. Ha ha ha


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL! Thanks Missy for kicking me into gear Yes Amanda there is another litter to share. They will be 5 weeks old on Tuesday. Man time really flys when you are just too busy to see straight.:biggrin1:
We had three girls, and they are out of my mother's girl (I Just happen to have them all here with me though
I don't have many pix but here are some to :baby:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And here are the pocket puppies:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Heather--Adorable photos !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh they are so cute! Look at those faces!!! Can I have one?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

I love the pocket puppies pictures, they are to die for. Now you know that from now on we expect weekly updates on these beauties. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Heather--they are precious. Thanks for taking the time to share. Are they all spoken for?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<--- wants to go pick pocketing!!! Especially that third little girl


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love all of them. Amanda - pickpocketing sounds like a very good skill with this litter. :biggrin1: Thanks for posting updated photos.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are sooo cute....just adorable little faces...count me in on picket pocketing!!!!


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow such cutie pies. I want to pick his pockets too :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather very cute pocket puppies! They are so tiny


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

These pups are just adorable! Love that little girl with the white toes!:kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, oh, OH! Heather, thank you so much for sharing- so sorry to be such a brat. Been hav-ing severe puppyitis lately.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, they're all gorgeous! I want the third one of your mom's and the left pocket of hubby's. Yikes this place fosters severe puppyitis.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures, Heather! Thank you for indulging us. Thanks, Missy!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful puppies, love the pocket puppies pic


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Heather, I want a pocket-puppy too! They're adorable, you could call them i-puppies (like iPods, iPhones, etc.)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Alright here is an update on the "PocketPups"









They got their first bath and they are such little fluff balls:biggrin1::biggrin1:

Enjoy!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww just what I needed to see- I love number 3 with the booties!

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, be still my heart (and my hands cause I might be tempted!) They are just some of the cutest things I've seen in awhile......well except for my new grandson!:biggrin1: Only problem, Quintin would never fit in my pocket!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Number 3 is also my favorite! The booties are just too cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:boxing: Lina :boxing:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha Amanda! I can so take you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- now I left you TWO! You could catch up to me in dogs!!! Now back off:suspicious: and take what you were given!:whip:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I will back off.... for now. When you least expect it though.... :croc:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You would steal Dora's first time being a big sister?

Gezz Lina!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

You guys are too funny







ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather, 
I will let you :boxing: Lina for second/third picking order!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Amanda, I thought you were wanting a little brother not sister:suspicious::suspicious:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I meant to say for Dora


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather,
Oh yeah, for Dora! She is an easy going girl- I think that is a natural havanese trait! Belle will just hump anyone!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love puppyette number 1 Heather!!! although I wouldn't turn down 2 or 3 either. Thanks for indulging us puppy heads!!! (new take on parrot head)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy, 
Go back and edit your post, leave number 3 out of it!!! :rant:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda,

....

:croc:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

The girls are absolutely adorable. :biggrin1: I am not very picky and will take any one of these cuties.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh they really are cute little puff balls! Their hair looks so soft and thick! I love the little #3 gal too-she's got nice color. eace:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are some pix of these little gals. they are now 6 weeks old almost 7.
They haven't changed a whole lot, but I know how everyone loves to see updates and I had a little spare time :biggrin1:

The first girl we have been calling Dweezy and the second girl we have been calling Marmot


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Then this little girl we have been calling Zany


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

We definitely need a little more Zanyness in our house!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I call dibbs on Dweezy. She is so darn cute, I'm going to have to visit with some big pockets. Actually, maybe THREE big pockets. I could "hava" herd instantly.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Now,now if you are going to fight over them I'll just have to take them home with me!ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww Heather,

The girls are just precious, love them all, especially.....well all. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Heather, The girls are gorgeous! the three shot is a real Hallmark moment!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

They are just bundles of fluffy cuteness. Are they all adopted?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh are they cute! I'm a Zany kinda gal myself. I want to hug her . . . and then steal her.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, Zany is too cute to be real. Fess up, she's a stuffed toy, right?? :biggrin1:
Now, Marmot would be a terrific next step along the color spectrum for me, I think. <grin>


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Heather They are adorable! How soon before Cash can have a sister??


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are sooo cute! I love those innocent little faces....especially Marmot's! I can attest to this...it doesn't take long to get MHS!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:fencing: Zany is my favorite :fencing: I love her little white boots!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my! They are so tiny! They look like little Gizmos. lol Very sweet!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are just a few fun shots when the girls were taking over the kitchen  I will post more pix later. Enjoy!!

:becky:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Heather, they look so pleased with themselves. MHS is hitting me real bad right now!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Heather, you are just about killing me now. They are too cute. It hurts!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh so cute, I love them at that age. They are so adorable!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG they are so cute! Thanks for putting up the pictures~ I love it!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

They are all adorable, but little Marmot is my favorite of this bunch. She looks like a sweet angel.

Wanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ahh Wanda, don't let the looks fool you :evil: she is not as sweet and innocent as she looks :laugh:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooohhhhhhh, look at the fuzzballs!! Omg, and they have the black and dark tips that I love so much!! Oh. I want one so badly!!!!! 

Heather, you are a bad, bad girl. You know it's not nice to tease a Hav addict. Tsk!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

They are so, so darn fluffy and cute


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, their coats are so beautiful and thick! I love them all! What adorable little faces, they look so darned confident!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Her is some updated pictures of the 3 little girls. This was their first time going out side and they had a ball:biggrin1:
I took so many pictures that I figured it would just be better to put them into a collage. 
They are now 9 weeks old


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

These are all so precious.....especially the middle one.....it just says "let me out"! Thanks for the MHS fix!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

The puppies are just beautiful and have such nice coats already!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What beautiful puppies! I love the one of the face in the fence. What a face!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great collage and it looks like someone had such a good time playing she may not be able to keep her little head up!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Heather, I simply must have that little dark brindle in the center. What a cutie patutie!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, you're going to have to fight me for her. She's absolutely adorable. But they all are - thanks for the new pictures of the girls.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love all the smiles, and the nose poking through the fence is precious!


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

They are cutie pies. I love their smiles


----------

